# demolition derby dirt track



## demoderbys_19 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Those are awesome! Nice wrecking!


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

Wonderful job. These are the awesme models, i really like these also like the match of color between the interior and exterior. The designing and also the graphic work is looking so cool. thanks for sharing with us ...........


----------

